# ENFP Who wants to learn....OK so thats not unusual but I need tips....



## ENFPie (Oct 7, 2010)

Im really want to explore my creative side and am initially interested in drawing, painting (i think oil based rather than watercolour etc...so typical lol!) and digital photography.

There are courses run in my local area although not at time's that are very suitable for me. Other than taking a course, I really haven't any idea where else I can start to explore these area's and find enjoyment/learning and new opportunities. Im not even sure how necessary eduction would be for these interests...I really don't have any drawing skills but I have mental image's in my mind of the picture I want to draw and the emotion I want to express through the drawing. Painting appeals for the use of colour, again, which I can relate to people and their emotions, colour has such expression and I think with drawing alone you can sometimes limit the image you want to convey. Digital photography has the same sort of thing for me, I know the kind of image's I want to capture and what I want those image's to say to the viewer. Surely all this with my prior knowledge means I have the creative abailty to 'create' lol....I say that because Im reawlly doubtful or my abilities at the moment, which is why I was thinking of a course???

Has anyone got any hints/tips or advice or anything you think might be helpful in fact.

Thanks sooooo much!!!

Pie xx


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

Do you have access to a library? The book we used in my first drawing class was Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain. Has some good exercises. We also draw "still lifes" or life studies, which are just putting things in front of us, that will sit still till we finish the drawing of that thing. We did one of different vegetables and fruit but most of the time, we focused on nudes. We learn a lot because there are so many shapes on the human body as well as changes in lighting (and colour if you use it)

Basically you are just training your eye to become sensitive to what you see, to all those details and simultaneously work with your hands. To discern one light from another light, or one colour to another. In the beginning it can be harder, you will find your hand does not move the way you want it to.. Try drawing tiny curls of hair or a circle, you might find your hands 'shivering' because it's not used to these motions. This is the first hurdle to jump over. Over time and with practice, you can draw whatever is in your mind without even thinking about how you are moving your hand or any of that. You will draw straight from the imagination.

Hope that helps? I guess you just have to make the choice on which 'technique' you want to get into first. Paint, draw, photo...


----------



## gretalbear (Jan 26, 2011)

theres a book called 'drawing on the right side of the brain' that's really good.

find out if there are any life drawing classes near you? or if not just learn by yourself. i dont think education is necesary for art. often people who arent taught are more unique and authentic.

be confident. you can draw. no one need see your drawings if you don't want them to. get cheap big sketchbooks that you can tear pages out of. it is easier to draw with a sheet of paper than in a book.

start with observation to develop your skills. make a still life with simple objects. card board boxes are good to start with. arrange them together so there are different angles and some are nearer some behind others etc. use charcoal.

fill the page. don't draw small. first draw a rough outline of all the objects. then look at the shadows. make the dark bits dark and use chalk to highlight the lightest bits. don't be careful. try to draw quick. doesn't matter if you make mistakes the idea is to really look and then draw what you see not what you know.

happy to give more tips if you want any


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I recommend also getting a book about perspective drawing. 

I find a lot of people think that they can't draw since they can't make anything "look right" but what actually happens is what your mind does and what your hand does along with what your eyes see can trick you: for example, most people tend to be biased to one side, and end up with lopsided proportions if they aren't careful. Or they don't realize that the way your surface is positioned also effects your perspective, what you have drawn will look very different if what you are drawing on is sitting flat on a table and you are looking down on it, vs. if you had it sitting up more parallel to you on an easel or drawing board.

A lot of these things can be easily fixed with a few learnable techniques.


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

I know it's tempting but don't allow yourself to fall into a "style" until you're fairly comfortable with drawing. A lot of people do this and it stunts their growth as an artist. Once you're happy with what you can draw from still life then you can start exploring different styles and such.


----------

